
Machine Learning Trick of the Day: Log Derivative Trick - mrdrozdov
http://blog.shakirm.com/2015/11/machine-learning-trick-of-the-day-5-log-derivative-trick/
======
mrdrozdov
Great advice from one of the researchers at Google DeepMind.

